# My Wine Cave



## DaveL (Mar 24, 2013)

I have been making my wine in the upstairs 2nd bathroom. Since it's just my wife and I it is no large imposition. We have an unfinnished addition that includes a basement. Until this space in conditioned this will have to do. 
Last weekend through much effort and a trip to the fire dept yard sale with donations and dump with rest we were able to clean out a cluttered closet/funky room. I installed my wire wine rack and TA DA! Wine Cave.
I am glad to have the space to organize my collection of used bottles so I can see what I have available better.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 24, 2013)

Very impressive !!! 
I like it alot - including the wine label installer 
I wish I could have the room you do and call it my own wine cave !!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 24, 2013)

I like it! The rebar looks very cool on your wine rack.


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey Dave, Nice room for your wine. Only problem I see is you need to start 10 - 12 batches to fill the racks. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## DaveL (Mar 24, 2013)

> Hey Dave, Nice room for your wine. Only problem I see is you need to start 10 - 12 batches to fill the racks. Lol, Bakervinyard



Actually it only holds 100 bottles. But since I have been making quick drinking fruit wines I cant catch up tp it yet. The five gallon carboy on the table is Apple pie and it will be bottled in a month or two. That will age for a while. 
Thanks


----------



## DaveL (Mar 25, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> I like it! The rebar looks very cool on your wine rack.



Thanks, I work in the concrete field so I had all this laying around. The rough cut oak is from a barn I am building. The old one I tore down had some ols red and rusty tin that I hope to incorporate into my cellar when I can finish it. 
I thought the rough industrial look would go well with that.


----------



## mdtrey12 (Mar 29, 2013)

Dave..

Nice Longwood sign... I was born and raised in Farmville, all of my friends and family still live there.. I left 11 years ago when I joined the Army, I have lived over seas since then (Hawaii and now Germany)


----------



## DaveL (Mar 29, 2013)

mdtrey12 said:


> Dave..
> 
> Nice Longwood sign... I was born and raised in Farmville, all of my friends and family still live there.. I left 11 years ago when I joined the Army, I have lived over seas since then (Hawaii and now Germany)



I met my wife there.She Graduated in '83 myself in '85. We lived the last year out in Worsham on the dirt road that loops around to the lake back towRDS Farmville. 
i will be in town next week for the 35th anniversiary reunion for my frat.
When did you leave Farmville? 
I have a cousin who was in Germany with her husband.


----------



## mdtrey12 (Mar 31, 2013)

Creepy...

I left the ville first time twenty years ago, then moved back and joined the Army when I was 20 (2002)... I grew up for years in a cabin on Farmville lake road right by the spillway of that lake where the lake goes into that river... I road my bike and 4-wheelers up and down that dirt road by Worsham for years... To everyone else on here reading this, there are only a few houses out around this area..Small world.

I moved to Germany with the Army back in Oct 2011... still have a few years left here, we are in Stuttgart.


----------



## DaveL (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow ! we lived in the 2 over 2 farmhouse with the porch across the front. 
Was Doodlebug still working at worsham store? didn't Dicky Crawley have a house on that lake?I think the same cabin you are talking about. 
Funny story regarding small world, when we lived in that house my neighbors in the brick rancher were the parents of the lady my father had been dating before he met my mother in '64-'65. This was in south Richmond.


----------



## mdtrey12 (Mar 31, 2013)

I think DC owned that cabin, we rented it for years..... I was too young to remember Doodlebug, but my mother Kay Tucker, who worked at Longwood for years, may have known..


----------



## DaveL (Mar 31, 2013)

what did your mother do at longwood? Name sounds familiar


----------

